# To be or not to be. "root" user without the other users.



## valsorym (Aug 2, 2011)

Howdy all.
I just got off the Windows Xp. There I used the admin account. But I saw that many UNIX users is not recommended to be "root". 

Yes, I understand that I can play in "Russian Roulette":

```
# [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live"
```

But if I become a guru in this matter ...
Are You use the account "root" for themselves?

P.c. I understand that if I put the server - then the account "root" to lay the brick course.


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 2, 2011)

And what do you think you'll get if you do everything as root? It is not recommended even under Windows, except that under XP (and earlier) it's a major pain to run as non-Administrator.

It is easy to make a mistake that'll ruin your system. Some programs will even refuse to run under root account. I don't think using root for everything would gain you any significant advantage -- it could even add some pains as the system is designed to be used with ordinary, non-root accounts.

But then, it's ultimately your choice -- if it's just a desktop, then you can only destroy your own data and mess up your own computer.


----------



## fonz (Aug 2, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> Are You use the account "root" for themselves?


Never.

The root account really is for system administration tasks only. Instead, log in as a mortal (l)user and use su(1) and/or security/sudo when you need to do something that requires root privileges.

Fonz


----------



## valsorym (Aug 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Oxyd*.
> And what do you think you'll get if you do everything as root?



Sorry. I can not understand the question.



> Originally Posted by *Oxyd*.
> It is not recommended even under Windows, except that under XP (and earlier) it's a major pain to run as non-Administrator.



This is a controversial topic. I had a lot of experience working with Windows 3.1 / 95 / 98 / 2000 / Xp. If you do not use the admin account - it's like to sit at the TV.

I am a programmer (at least I think so) - I need full access to the system. Previously, I worked in programming and system programming of microcontrollers.



> Originally Posted by *Oxyd*.
> It is easy to make a mistake that'll ruin your system.



Yes, I understand. But I can drink tea and drown. 



> Originally Posted by *Oxyd*.
> Some programs will even refuse to run under root account.



Oxyd Thank you very much. This is useful information for me.
Thank you for your feedback - it was useful.



> Originally Posted by *fonz*.
> Instead, log in as a mortal (l)user and use su(1) and/or security/sudo when you need to do something that requires root privileges.



Thank you for your feedback - I understand how to do without the account "root".

Your answers (Oxyd and fonz) are revealed to me the truth. Thank you.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 2, 2011)

Perhaps the topic can be closed. I understand - I need to use a user account.


----------



## fonz (Aug 2, 2011)

I know you already said you got the message, but I still wanted to add this:



			
				doorways said:
			
		

> Yes, I understand. But I can drink tea and drown.


Sure, but as Oxyd said: *it's easy* to make a mistake that'll ruin your system - certainly a whole lot easier than drowning in a cup of tea, unless it was a very very very large cup.

Johan Cruijff famously said: _"Before I make a mistake, I don't make that mistake."_ but if you use root for normal every-day stuff you [red]*will*[/red] screw up sooner or later. I'm sure some of us here found that out the hard way :e

Fonz (whistles quietly for some reason)


----------



## valsorym (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## olav (Aug 3, 2011)

Every piece of software that is a network/web service should be ran from their own user.
For example for PostgreSQL, the process owner is the postgres user and for Apache it's the www user. If there is a security issue in one of them, there will not be root access that can cause further damage on your system.


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 3 server boxes running FreeBSD with no user accounts at all. Been using root account across many releases of FreeBSD for years and have never had any problems. Donâ€™t listen to those doom says who are afraid of their own shadow.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2011)

^ is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## fonz (Aug 5, 2011)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> I have 3 server boxes running FreeBSD with no user accounts at all. Been using root account across many releases of FreeBSD for years and have never had any problems.


Dude, if you like to live dangerously, maybe you ought to take up B.A.S.E. jumping or something.



			
				fbsd1 said:
			
		

> Donâ€™t listen to those doom says who are afraid of their own shadow.


Yikes. What risks you take on your systems is of course your own business, but please don't give this kind of dangerous (and just plain wrong) advice to others.

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 5, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ^ is an accident waiting to happen.



More like an "on purpose".


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 5, 2011)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> I have 3 server boxes running FreeBSD with no user accounts at all. Been using root account across many releases of FreeBSD for years and have never had any problems. Donâ€™t listen to those doom says who are afraid of their own shadow.





			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> ^ is an accident waiting to happen.





			
				fonz said:
			
		

> Yikes. What risks you take on your systems is of course your own business, but please *don't give this kind of dangerous (and just plain wrong) advice to others*.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------

